# Aviator avw7770G59... What is it?



## MEINSHNAKE

So I have been reading up using google, aswell as wus but, other than the fact that it is a quartz chrono, I am unsure whether it is actually made by a UK company under license by volmax, or a chinese company. I know it is not mechanical, and other than seemingly sketchy websites have found no other useful information...
I had no control over the purchase of this watch as it was bought by my uninformed mother from an air canada duty free , in commemoration of me finishing my private pilots license... It doesnt really matter to me what it is, I am just curious.


----------



## Oldheritage

Do a search for Aviator quartz watch in the Russian subforum, these were discussed in an interview with the head of the Volmax company.


----------



## MEINSHNAKE

Oldheritage said:


> Do a search for Aviator quartz watch in the Russian subforum, these were discussed in an interview with the head of the Volmax company.


 Well then... Thank you very much, an interesting read and gives some peace of mind... for those off you who read this forum later, it is simply a way for volmax to reach a broader audience through aircrraft duty free... inexpensive, quality products.


----------



## Beau8

Can almost guarantee you that it's not Chinese. Aviator brand watches, if genuine, command a pretty good sum~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## MEINSHNAKE

Beau8 said:


> Can almost guarantee you that it's not Chinese. Aviator brand watches, if genuine, command a pretty good sum~Cheers! ;-)


Well, as far as price goes for these quartz aviators, $300 american is what is typical... My mom got it for a bit less than that Canadian, which is a good thing . Since Air Canada is government sponsored, there is no way it would be a knockoff... our copyright laws in canada are [email protected]#$, very difficult to get anything into canada product wise, and counterfeits are rarely seen on the open market.
I have unfortunately been bitten by the bug and already have my eyes on an aviator "wings" watch.


----------



## boeing767

A year ago I received this information for the reseller after I was curious myself if it was Russian or not.

Dear Frank

Lots of questions, and I hope I can answer them all for you.

The Aviator watches on our site are purchased from Scorpio Distributors Ltd UK, who are the leading suppliers to the airline industry.

The Aviator watches are produced by Scorpio under licence from Volmax, the Russian company, exclusively for the airline industry and can not be found in their high street stores, they are also at present produced by a different manufacturer.

We are the only non airline outlet for these watches, and the reason for this is we at G & S Services are contracted to Scorpio to look after their after sales in the UK & countries not having a service centre, I am known at Volmax as Scorpio Distributors after sales manager.

Here is a link to Scorpio Distributors ltd, should you wish to clarify any thing with them http://www.scorpdis.com/catalog_inflight_brands.php?brand_id=19

We have sold the AVWPL209G44 previously, but only upon customer request, the price is £69.95 + plus post, we will be adding this product to our web site in January 2010.

Please let me know if I have not answered all your questions.

Kind regards

Gary Pollard
G & S Services


----------



## jdillonw

MEINSHNAKE said:


> So I have been reading up using google, aswell as wus but, other than the fact that it is a quartz chrono, I am unsure whether it is actually made by a UK company under license by volmax, or a chinese company. I know it is not mechanical, and other than seemingly sketchy websites have found no other useful information...
> I had no control over the purchase of this watch as it was bought by my uninformed mother from an air canada duty free , in commemoration of me finishing my private pilots license... It doesnt really matter to me what it is, I am just curious.


Hi,

Count me in... I just bought the same watch from Emirates Highstreet...

So far so good (fingers crossed) However finding a manual to set the internal dials is a nightmare, and the manual provided with the watch only mentioned setting date and time.

Do you know how to set the other two dials to do what it should ? 

Let me know...


----------



## jdillonw

Hi,

I just purchased avw7770G59 watch. Was wondering if you could share with me the manual for setting the time and other tweaks. I seem to only start and stop the stop watch and need to know what the other dials' purpose are?

Let me know 
Thanks


----------



## Qman723

Hi Guys

I know this is an old thread, but I need help. I need a replacement strap, but I'm from South Africa, is there anyway I can get one online and shipped here? 

Thanks

Regards Qman


----------

